# Stereo Upgrade



## kbroadster (Apr 13, 2008)

Hello, I just upgraded my 1998 M Roadster's HK stereo to a new Alpine unit. However, now the car security system does not work. Is the old head unit tied in to the security system? If so, is there a way to bypass the radio with the car alarm (security system)? I used the Metra 70-8590 wiring harness to tie into the new unit, but there is not any wire for connecting to the car security system. Also, on the OEM stereo head unit, there is an additional 10-pin connector. I suspect that maybe this ties in to the car security system. Is this correct? If so, is there an additional harness that can be connected to bypass the car alarm? Thanks!


----------



## kbroadster (Apr 13, 2008)

See the Stereo Upgrade thread in the Z-Series Forums. Problem resolved.


----------

